# Low level inputs not working on like three of my amps?



## jsinn1972 (10 mo ago)

I have like three amps I've hooked up and no sound comes out of the low level rcas? But when I hook up my lanzar opti 200 it runs fine? It's just those three amps that no sound comes out of? They all power up fine with no protect light? Just no sound comes out of the low level rcas? If I use high level inputs on the amp will it work then with sound coming out of the high level inputs? No place here in Fresno California repairs amps? So where can I send them to be fixed? I have a fosgate t1000.1bd, and a alpine mrp-2000, and a Memphis pr1500, and a boss armor 4000 watt that all do the same thing?


----------



## test13371997 (May 10, 2021)

sound isnt supposed to come out of an amplifiers low level inputs.. because its an input



jsinn1972 said:


> I have a fosgate t1000.1bd, and a alpine mrp-2000, and a Memphis pr1500, and a boss armor 4000 watt that all do the same thing?


this tells you all yo need to know


----------

